# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Het is goed dat er een website is met informatie over zelfdoding

## Leontien

12 november 2009 is er een nederlandse website gelanceerd die informatie geeft over het gebruik van mediciatie voor zelfdoding. 'Wij merken dat er grote behoefte is aan deze informatie', zei directeur Petra de Jong van de NVVE aan de Volkskrant. ‘Bovendien willen we voorkomen dat mensen met een doodswens naar gruwelijke methoden moeten grijpen. Soms springen ze voor de trein, ze hangen zich op of steken zichzelf in brand. Dat is niet alleen vreselijk voor hen, maar ook voor nabestaanden en hulpverleners. Wij vinden dat mensen waardig moeten kunnen sterven.'

Hulp bij zelfdoding is in Nederland verboden. De website geeft een waarschuwing dat hulp bij zelfdoding strafbaar is en dat de informatie niet aan anderen mag doorgegeven worden. Volgens Petra De Jong geeft de site geen richtlijnen, maar alleen informatie: ‘Het is geen instructie.'

Ook in België is hulp bij zelfdoding verboden. Psycholoog Nico De fauw is voorzitter van de Werkgroep Verder, die de hulp aan nabestaanden na zelfdoding ondersteunt. ‘De NVVE zegt dat dit geen hulp bij zelfdoding is, maar volgens mij is dit wel het geval. Een rechter moet daar eventueel over oordelen.' De fauw: ‘De Belgische hulpverleners willen er de nadruk op leggen dat er voor mensen die aan zelfdoding denken andere oplossingen zijn dan zulke websites. Bijvoorbeeld een gesprek met de huisarts of met gespecialiseerde hulpverleners zoals bij Tele-Onthaal'. 


*Wat is jouw mening over de website? Vind je het juist een goed initiatief of ben je er absoluut op tegen?*

Via deze site kun je komen bij de site over zelfdoding: www.nvve.nl
Bron: De Standaard

----------


## dotito

nee ik ben er in iedergeval niet voor ik stem voledig tegen :Mad: mensen die aan zelfdoding denken moeten geholpen worden door een luisterend oor te bieden,of opgenomen te worden.
maar ik denk met zo website dat er nog meer ongelukken gaan gebeuren.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben er vierkant tegen!

----------


## FoXZuni

het is naar dat er mensen zijn die enkel aan zelfdoding kunnen denken...dat er zo een site bestaat met voorlichting vind ik vnl gevaarlijk voor de jeugd, die hierdoor ideen zou kunnen opdoen en elkaar hiermee aansteken...en dan zouden er toch ongelukken kunnen gebeuren... kijk maar naar de sites die anorexia verkondingen...hoeveel pubers zijn er niet die daar een vbfunktie in zien... ik vind het niet goed...het is best dat er taboes worden doorbroken maar sommige kunnen te ver gaan. Voorlichting is niet uitleggen hoe je het moet doen, men kan vertellen dat het bestaat en dat er door ziektes of wat dan ook die bij iemand kan spelen...ik vind ook sites waarop bommen enzo kunnen gemaakt worden ook zeker niet geschikt...iedereen kan maar doen wat ie wil en er zal altijd wel iemand zijn die is doorgeslagen of ideeen krijgt...natuurlijk ook zonder al die sites maar dan moeilijker om aan te komen hoe je iets moet maken...ik denk dat google een keer beter mag gaan nadenken of letterlijjjjjjkkkkkkk alles maar op internet moet komen...

----------


## jjvk

kort en bondig ; mag er zeker en vast zijn indien de informatie klopt!

----------


## Zeldenrust

Wie heeft het leven gegeven, wie heeft ons gemaakt. Euthenasie is totale wanhoop en daardoor gaat het gordijntje naar het leven dicht. Maar je kunt hulp krijgen bij God de Vader en zijn zoon Jezus Christus. Hij wil vrijheid geven aan ieder die het aan Hem vraagt. Dan is euthenasie niet meer nodig, je krijgt leven, zelfs Eeuwig Leven in Hem.

----------


## John_Swain

Ik ben er helemaal tegen.
Je mag zelf niet bepalen wanneer je leven eindigt, Dat is al voor je bepaalt.

Echter vind ik dit wel een beetje 2 zijdig.
Aan de de andere kant heb ik wel zoiets van ja ook wel weer een goed idee!
Waarom? Er zijn mensen die gewoon helemaal geen uitweg meer zien. En dus krijg je met de vreselijkste dingen te maken. Polsen doorsnijden. Verkeerde overdosis van medicijnen waarmee je je zelf alleen maar loopt martelen.
Onder de trein springen, bungee jumpen van een flat zonder touw. Moet ik even door gaan? In de meeste gevallen van zelf doding leef je zelf nog een paar minuten tot soms wel een uur door en maak je alles nog steeds mee!
Best eng idee eigenlijk als je je leden maten de lucht in ziet vliegen en dat een stuk been naast je hoofd neervalt...
Dus opzich is zon site nog geen eens zon slecht idee.
Echter waar ik wel weer bang voor ben met z'n site is dat mensen die wel dingen hebben om voor te leven dit ook gaan toepassen bij zichzelf. Kijk maar eens op www.zelfmoord.nl je ziet daar kinderen vanaf 9 jaar die al denken aan de dood en zelfmoord! Ja, das gewoon om te janken! Ik heb zelf vaak genoeg meegemaakt dat ik heb gedacht aan zelfdoding, zelf poging gedaan tot. Echter ben ik tot nu toe blij dat ik hier elke keer in faalde. De reden was omdat ik gewoon wist dat er meer was om voor te leven...
dus als ik www.zelfmoord.nl soms bezoek probeer ik altijd voorzichtig uit te leggen dat er meer is en dat men nog een hele leven voor zich heeft. Een kind van 12 kan nog niet weten hoe het leven echt in elkaar zit. Dat merk je pas echt na je 20e... 
Natuurlijk zijn er kinderen van die leeftijd de gewoon een kutjeugd hebben! Ouders die scheiden, Kinderen die geslagen worden etc.. Echter vind ik, hoe hard het ook klinkt, zelfdoding niet de oplossing!
Eigenlijk vind ik het toch ook best slecht dat je het gevoel krijg dat er mensen zijn die zelfdoding aanmoedigen.

Ik weet niet hoe ik hierover moeten denken.
Echter denk ik toch dat ik er eerder tegen bent dan voor.
Best schokkend eigenlijk nog dit  :Frown:

----------


## Tweelingetje

Niet alles wat mogelijk is hoeft ook uitgevoerd te worden. Een dergelijke website kan juist mensen met twijfels over de streep helpen een eind aan hun leven te maken. Als je iets op de TV zegt, in de krant plaatst dan wel op internet publiceert LIJKT het alsof het gewoon is..dat is het grote gevaar! En gewoon is een zelfdoding niet. Het is vaak een kreet om hulp....
Er is wel degelijk ( soms) hulp die tot andere gedachtes kan leiden..Het is mijnsinziens inhumaan om een dergelijke website als gemeengoed op het internet te gooien!

----------


## John_Swain

> het is naar dat er mensen zijn die enkel aan zelfdoding kunnen denken...dat er zo een site bestaat met voorlichting vind ik vnl gevaarlijk voor de jeugd, die hierdoor ideen zou kunnen opdoen en elkaar hiermee aansteken...en dan zouden er toch ongelukken kunnen gebeuren... kijk maar naar de sites die anorexia verkondingen...hoeveel pubers zijn er niet die daar een vbfunktie in zien... ik vind het niet goed...het is best dat er taboes worden doorbroken maar sommige kunnen te ver gaan. Voorlichting is niet uitleggen hoe je het moet doen, men kan vertellen dat het bestaat en dat er door ziektes of wat dan ook die bij iemand kan spelen...ik vind ook sites waarop bommen enzo kunnen gemaakt worden ook zeker niet geschikt...iedereen kan maar doen wat ie wil en er zal altijd wel iemand zijn die is doorgeslagen of ideeen krijgt...natuurlijk ook zonder al die sites maar dan moeilijker om aan te komen hoe je iets moet maken...ik denk dat google een keer beter mag gaan nadenken of letterlijjjjjjkkkkkkk alles maar op internet moet komen...


Welcome to the world of internet!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ook ik ben hier compleet tegen! 
Vind niet dat je dit kunt maken tegenover de 'mensheid'. En of je nou op een afschuwelijke manier de dood vind, of op 1 van hun manieren, dood ga je dan toch wel. Dus who cares! 
Ook ik vind deze site gevaarlijk voor jongeren, ik merk zelf al in mijn omgeving dat veel meiden (en jongens) vatbaar zijn voor dit soort dingen wanneer ze even in een dip zitten, en ga deze groep dan vooral een handje helpen :Confused:

----------


## John_Swain

> Ook ik ben hier compleet tegen! 
> Vind niet dat je dit kunt maken tegenover de 'mensheid'. En of je nou op een afschuwelijke manier de dood vind, of op 1 van hun manieren, dood ga je dan toch wel. Dus who cares! 
> Ook ik vind deze site gevaarlijk voor jongeren, ik merk zelf al in mijn omgeving dat veel meiden (en jongens) vatbaar zijn voor dit soort dingen wanneer ze even in een dip zitten, en ga deze groep dan vooral een handje helpen


Ja precies zo zit ik dus ook...
De jeugd is inderdaad snel gevoelig voor dit soort dingen.
Omdat ze al snel denken dat bepaalde dingen normaal zijn omdat volwassenen het ook doen...

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik vind dit een lastig onderwerp en ik vind het goed dat er een discussie over is!
Voorlichting is altijd belangrijk, over elk onderwerp, met voors- en tegens en eventueel met vermelding van andere opties zoals waar je hulp kan zoeken om het niet te doen erbij...

In Italie was er een vrouw die al 19 jaar in coma lag, president Berlusconi wou niet dat er aan haar 'leven' een einde werd gemaakt aangezien ze nog kinderen kon krijgen, nou sorry hoor, maar ik vind dan echt wel dat er een einde gemaakt mag worden aan dat 'leven'. 
Als ik kijk naar mijzelf, dan zou ik willen dat ikzelf of iemand anders mijn 'leven' beeindigd als ik in zo'n coma lig, als ik helemaal niks meer zelf kan (niet praten ed) of altijd aan de beademing moet liggen. In alle andere omstandigheden zou ik willen blijven leven, hoe moeilijk dat soms ook kan zijn! 
Ik begrijp echter ook dat een poging tot zelfdoding voor de meeste mensen een 'schreeuw is om hulp of aandacht' en dat de website voor deze groep mensen een duwtje in de rug kan zijn om daadwerkelijk een einde te maken aan hun leven als die 'schreeuw' niet erkend of herkend wordt. Vaak zijn er genoeg redenen om wel te blijven leven en om hulp te zoeken.

Mijn overbuurman en de vader van een vriend van me hebben zichzelf van het leven berooft, hun gezin, geliefden en vrienden waren en zijn verdrietig, voelen pijn, voelen onmacht en er zijn veel onbeantwoorde vragen... zelfs na al die tijd blijft het moeilijk...  :Frown: 
Tegen mensen die er over nadenken hun leven te beeindigen kan ik alleen maar zeggen; doe het niet, denk goed na over de gevolgen voor jezelf, je geliefden/vrienden, zoek hulp, probeer er met iemand over te praten en hopelijk zie je in dat er genoeg is om voor te blijven leven!

----------


## Lara '52

Heb in het verleden meermaals zelfdoding meegemaakt van nabij : één persoon gelukt maar weken afgezien en dan gestorven kon niet meer gered worden en de andere : verschillende pogingen op het randje; leeft nog , maar het waren zo complexe mensen dat je je afvraagt : willen ze hulp of is het chantage naar de geliefden toe zoals toenertijd de dokters zeiden en daar gaan de andere betrokkene gezin en familie ook aan onder door  :Mad: want mijn ervaring hiermede is dat die personen gewoon aan zichzelf denken en niet aan de andere die achter blijven en sommige personen gebruiken en herhalen de situatie's en dan loopt het toch eens fataal af  :Confused:  

Bij de kleindochter (15jaar)heeft er een plaats gehad ;een jongen : dat heeft veel impact gehad bij haar en mede -leerlingen ;had zo een invloed op haar dat ze op het randje depri werd in die tijd veel gepraat en altijd gezegd niemand is zoiets waard als persoon om dat voor iemand " zelfdoding "te doen laat je helpen want jonge mensen zijn zo kwetsbaar en gevoelig .

----------


## Agnes574

Gister of eergister was er hier ook een onderwerp over in het nieuws ....
Dit is de link; www.zelfdoding.be.
Ik vind dit persoonlijk wél een goede site !

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, dat is idd wel een goede site  :Smile: 

@ Celest. wat vervelend voor je kleindochter, fijn dat je haar zo hebt toegesproken!
Ik ken een paar meiden die aan zelfbesnijding doen, eerst vond ik dat heel erg, maar ze wouden er geen hulp bij/voor en toen realiseerde ik me dat ze het toch nooit doorzetten omdat ze op deze manier zielig gevonden (willen) worden, aandacht vragen en krijgen en het doen op elk moment dat hun iets niet aanstaat (manipulatie dus). Als ze daadwerkelijk een eind eraan zouden willen maken dan zijn er andere manieren om dat te doen...

----------


## Lara '52

@Agnes, intressant dat door de overheid meer aandacht aan besteed wordt tegenover 30 jaar geleden dan stond je alleen met je verdriet en was er nog geen slachtofferhulp . 

@Luuss , zelfbesnijding ook iemand in het verleden gekend een hoopje ellende en op een bepaald moment wanneer de omgeving niet meer op in gaat ;dan heeft hij grovere middelen gebruikt zoals bedreiging ouders en tot zover dat die mensen hem de ouderlijke woning ontzegt hebben op zijn meerderjarge leeftijd met de schrik op hun hart . Manipulatie en chantage gebeuren wanneer ze voelen dat men hun doorziet en wanneer ze hun zin niet krijgen . 

Zelfdoding gebeurt dikwijls door mensen die zo veel chantage gebruikt hebben en voelen dat je er niet meer intrapt of die hun daden moeten verantwoorden en dan niet genoeg ruggegraat hebben om dit te doen .Zijn ook mensen die moeilijk iets onder woorden brengen ,geen praters en niet willen geholpen worden door de instanties . 

In het verleden iemand gekend ,meermaals geinterneerd (gesloten instelling )en toch niet willen mee werken met dokters en na lange jaren was er geen enkele dokter die hem wou nog helpen daar hij dwars lag (d'er was een dokter die zelf zei dat hij al 2 maand met hun voeten aan het rammelen was zonder dat ze het beseft hebben ,laat dan staan de familie en betrokkene . )

----------


## Nikky278

Ik ben op zich niet tegen de sites. Ik bedoel, het is niet zo dat ze zelfdoding promoten, of je tips geven hoe je er zeker van kunt zijn dat je dood gaat aan je zelfmoordpoging of wat dan ook, het is informatie voor mensen die het nodig (denken te gaan) hebben. Er is een verschil tussen zelfmoord plegen en euthenasie he.
Ik kan me voorstellen dat mensen die weten dat ze niet lang meer te leven hebben, en hun leven op het eind erg zwaar zal zijn, informatie willen inwinnen over de mogelijkheden van euthenasie.
Het is dan misschien niet aan onszelf om te bepalen wanneer we zullen sterven, maar bekijk het eens van de andere kant. Wat als je weet dat je over een tijd niets anders meer zult kunnen dan in bed liggen, waarbij de pijn door de morfine heen brandt, niet in staat om te eten of drinken, nu en dan wegzakkend uit het bewustzijn, wachtend op de dood, die gegarandeerd gaat komen, alleen is niet zeker hoe lang je die pijn nog zult moeten doorstaan voor je je verlossing krijgt, nog maar een schim van de persoon die je was. Wie zijn wij dan om te bepalen dat diegene niet mag sterven zoals hij dat zelf wil? Moet hij dan maar pijn blijven lijden, omdat men vindt dat hij "het recht heeft om te leven"?! Daar ben ik het dus niet mee eens. Naar mijn mening is het dan voor alle betrokkenen prettiger om daar goed over te praten en diegene vreedzaam heen te laten gaan.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik denk dat Dotito het niet over de personen heeft met ziektes, dat zijn namelijk andere gevallen, dan wordt het ook geen zelfdoding genoemd maar euthanasie. En daar wordt door de patiënt zelf voor gekozen door medische redenen  :Wink: 

Zelfdoding is meer ter sprake bij de mensen die een rotperiode achter de rug hebben, het leven niet meer positief kunnen zien etc etc. En in dat geval heet Dotito gelijk, want dan kúnnen ze geholpen worden met hulp! En dan persoonlijk vind ik deze sites niet goed!

----------


## dotito

Het is zoals Sylvia het onderaan al verwoord, dat ik het vooral bedoel,bij mensen die het totaal niet meer zien zitten.
En niet bij patienten die palliatief zijn of kanker hebben.
Denk dat je de boodschap van mij gewoon niet goed hebt begrepen,wat ik er eigenlijk mee bedoel :Confused: 

Als mensen enorm lijden,vind ik dat ze ook zelf over hun einde mogen beslissen(euthanasie)
Wat lijden...dat doet toch niemand graag.
Maar dat vind ik totaal iets anders,dan het geen dat jij aanhaalt!

Ik vind het totaal niet oké dat er zo'n site bestaat,om mensen ergens te helpen aan hun zelfdoding.Als er zo'n site is,geef je toch de pap in de mond voor het doen,of niet??
Vind wel goed dat er een site bestaat,voor te voorkomen,en voor de nabestaande.
Maar met inf. over zelfdoding daar ben ik totaal tegen,dat is mijn mening.

Grtjes

----------


## dotito

Ja ergers kan ik het wel verstaan,dat mensen die jaren geestelijke ziek zijn en waar geen uitweg meer voor is wat die moeten doen?In dit geval kan ik er nog inkomen dat deze site iets voor hun zou kunnen zijn.

Maar bv mensen die het even niet meer zien zitten,zware depressie bv die zeggen nogal vlug (wil dood) snap ge???En bij die mensen wil ik hun beschermen,want een mens is vlug geneigd om het te doen!!!(toch)

En ja euthanasie is ook ergers een vorm van zelfdoding,daar geef ik jou gelijk in.Ach is allemaal zo moeilijk om over te oordelen,denk dat je er eerst moet voorstaan en moet meemaken voor je echt kan zeggen sus of zo,alé dat vind ik toch.

Lieve Groet

----------


## sietske763

in een opname op paaz voor obs.
kwam ik in contact met een psych. verpleegkundige, ze zat in haar 2e depressie, ze vertelde dat als ze er nu niet uitkwam of dat er een 3e kwam ze een eind aan haar leven zou maken.....ze had iedereen al ingelicht, man kinderen, psych.
ze vertelde ook hoe ze het zou doen en had alles daarvoor al in huis,
voor haar was het leven te zwaar.....
ik weet niet hoe het met haar afgelopen is, want ik was toen al ontslagen.

----------


## AnnLaura

Ik ben van mening dat de site, niet de juiste plek en manier is om mensen te informeren. 
Dit omdat een té toegankelijke medium is.
Ik ben voor het verstrekken van informatie over zelfdoding, dan wel enkel waar en wanneer het gerechtvaardigd is. Onder gerechtvaardigd, vat ik mensen die in een dusdanig onleefbare situatie verkeren én dat er vroeg of laat een einde al in zicht is.

Niet elke reden om tot zelfdoding over te willen gaan, kan worden genezen, behandeld.

Dus ik ben tegen de website met informatie over zelfdoding. 
Wel vind ik dat er informatie voorziening moet zijn bij artsen in de bovengenoemde omstandigheden over het hoe wat en waarom. In andere gevallen, moet er meer gekeken worden... naar de persoon die over wil gaan tot zelfdoding, waarom? Om deze persoon een leefbaar leven te gunnen. 
Zelfdoding is sommige gevallen gerechtvaardigd, een vorm van vrede hebben met.

----------


## mwaf

[QUOTE=Lara '52;34251]..._want mijn ervaring hiermede is dat die personen gewoon aan zichzelf denken en niet aan de andere die achter blijven en sommige personen gebruiken en herhalen de situatie's en dan loopt het toch eens fataal af_  :Confused:  


Lieve mensen,

Bij zelfdoding speelt heel vaak - zoniet altijd - de gedachte een rol, dat je geliefden beter af zijn als jij er niet meer bent. Dan zit je hen niet meer in de weg, kunnen ze verder met hun eigen leven: "Als ik er niet meer ben, zullen ze beter af zijn. Ik zit iedereen maar in de weg en ik ben lastig. Dan is het beter als ik er niet meer ben..." 

Voor mij persoonlijk was het niet zo zeer dat ik de dood verkoos, maar ik wilde niet meer zo leven, niemand meer tot last zijn, niemand meer verdriet doen.

Vandaag hebben we een geliefd mens begraven die deze overweging ook heeft gemaakt. Heel moeilijk. Het blijft vechten, steeds maar vechten. Soms kun je gewoon niet meer en is 'het' op. Veroordeel niet, je kunt je niet in die persoon verplaatsen. Hoeveel leed en pijn kan een mens uiteindelijk verdragen? Dat zal voor een ieder verschillend zijn. Wat ik vandaag hoorde van de partner van deze geliefde mens, was: 'Ik verwijt je niets." Nooit zullen we kunnen begrijpen waarom. Maar misschien wel een heel klein beetje...

Mirke

----------


## ben0911

Als het leven lijden wordt moet een mens het recht hebben eruit te stappen op een menswaardige wijze.
Een geneeskundige toetsing zoals dat er nu is moet ook blijven, maar de Wet mag niet langer in de weg staan. Het is ook bedoeld als laatste station om te zien of de situatie veranderd kan worden.

Wie om godsdienstige redenen het niet wil, die doet het gewoon toch niet?
Anderen hun wil opleggen is een "zonde". Vergeet dat niet.

Of je de euthanasiepil via het internet moet kunnen bestellen is slechts een kwestie van tijd.
Ik kan zelf wel bepalen of ik "ondraaglijk" lijd. Daar heb ik een ander niet voor nodig.

Zie ook het commentaar van mwaf.

----------


## ben0911

Toevoeging:

Niet openlijk op het Internet. Dat maakt het mensen en kinderen te makkelijk ertoe "het" maar te doen.

----------

